# Louie's birth story :)



## Snowball

I've got 5 minutes so I thought I'd sit here and write this down before I forget :D

Went in Thursday morning to be induced due to previous loss and SPD. Got there and got greeted by the most gorgeous male midwife I have ever seen in my life, seriously I felt like Rachel in Friends when she goes for her examination and can't leave her doctor alone :blush::haha:

Anyway, after recovering from the over excitement of said male species, he explained he was going to put me on the monitor and then examine me to see if he could pop my waters... Knew that would be a no go, my body can't do anything on it's own :blush:. So I was examined and found to not be dilated, have a long cervix, which was posterior and hard :roll:

So in went the pessary, not like the gel I've had before, this one was like a piece of string which had to be put just below my cervix (it was a weird first date with my new found love of my life :rofl:). Was put back on the monitor and instantly started getting BH's. Then my hot midwife boyfriend decided I was a no hoper and dumped me off onto antenatal ward. He then disappeared from my life :cry:

I carried on BHing throughout the day, they turned more 'periody' feeling towards dinnertime. I got up to go get my dinner and as I walked past a window I could see my bump looked to have dropped which made sense as to why suddenly I couldn't walk far.

I buzzed a midwife around 8pm, mainly because I'd reapplied my makeup and squeezed into my skinny jeans incase my hot man returned for a date request and now I was a bit bored. So like all bored people I asked for some painkillers... and she returned with Paracetamol :confused:.

About 8.30 I felt a bit more pain so she examined me and I was 3cms, although my cervix was still quite long and thick (bloody cervix :hissy:). She made a comment about how she'd let delivery suite know I was brewing and hopefully I'd go into proper labour soon. I felt a little hurt by her blatant 'dissing' of my 3cms but I let it go because I needed to see the end of Eastenders :haha:

About 9 I buzzed her again, this time more uncomfortable. I'd been strapped to the monitor for quite a while and ow the contractions were making that position quite uncomfortable. She came in with some gas & air, which temporarily done the job of getting me completely off my face (I even commented on how I felt like my boobs weren't my own at one point :dohh:). Then after going overtime on it, like all drunken times, I started to feel sick :sick:. So I couldn't use it anymore.

At 9.20 I suddenly felt unbearable. My contractions hotted right up and were coming a minute apart and lasting a minute. The midwife rushed in, removed the pessary because it had sent me into overdrive (there was some severe skinny jean tugging removal to be done to actually get to it), bunged me in a wheelchair and took me into delivery suite.

I was greeted by the midwife there but by then I was in so much pain I don't think I said hello. I thought about trying my luck and refusing to remove myself from the wheelchair because the trip to the bed looked way too far but in the end I waited for my microgap of contraction-freeness and kind of bundled myself half naked across the bed, head hanging off oneside and my arse hanging off the other. All this whilst begging for an epidural, I would have swapped my own mother for one at that point. She examined me (which was bloody painful and full of me asking her to get off) and I was 8cms :shock:. She said she'd go get the anaesthetist but she wasn't sure it'd get done in time... Cue mass all out panic on my part :blush:

She left the room for what seemed like a minute and as she opened the door to come back in with a trolley I felt the urge to push. I screamed at her that I wanted to push so she told me to... and I did a massive wee (which I thought were my waters :blush:). After confirming mass flood was infact a shower of urine I commenced pushing again (with gas & air which in my panic I broke the end off of by biting it too hard and everyone refused to fix :growlmad:). Then almost straight away I could feel Louie's head coming out, at which point the midwife realised he was coming out in his bag so broke them as he was crowning :confused:. He crowned, which didn't hurt asmuch epidural free as I'd imagined and then one more push and at 21.54 Louie was born screaming weighing 6lbs 7ozs. I was cleaned up (didn't need any stiches :happydance:). My wee was removed from the room, along with my dignity, self respect etc and my little boy was cleaned up and passed to me :cloud9:.

We came home the following evening and he's settled in great. Still can't get over how tiny he looks in his bouncer :lol:.
 



Attached Files:







060820112016.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 175









050820111953.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 132









050820111941.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 119


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats hun! He is absolutely gorgeous!!!! x x x


----------



## Eala

Huge congratulations!!! He is soooo cute! Well done you, and welcome to the world, Louie! :)


----------



## jackiea85

Congratulations :) x


----------



## Sweet_Mama

He's gorgeous, of course. I hope you recover well. Hugs.


----------



## booflebump

He's an absolute smasher :kiss: And I don't think I have laughed so hard at a birth story before either :haha: xxx


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations, he's stunning! xx


----------



## ames_x

Congratultions! He is gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Twiglet

Congratulations! He's teeny tiny :cloud9:


----------



## 3 girlies

Your birth story had me in stitches :rofl: congratulations he is gorgeous xx


----------



## Natasha2605

You write with so much hilarity. Not that I'd expect anything less.

He's beautiful, congrats xx


----------



## Raggydoll

Brilliant birth story. Congratulations, Louie is gorgeous. X


----------



## kyesmummy

congrats huni hes a lil smasher! xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congratulations sue xxx


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations - He looks so like you!! :D xx


----------



## inxsmhpy

Congratulations!!! He's absolutely gorgeous :hugs: And only you could make giving birth sound hilarious :rofl:


----------



## Rhiannon

massive congratulations hun xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congratulations! He's gorgeous x


----------



## Cloe

Congratulations!!! He's such a cutie and sooo tiny! Simply adoreable! :happydance: So happy for you and wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## honey08

massive congrats sue :dance::dance:


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations sweetie :D he's gorgeous :D xx


----------



## v2007

Awww and you did it all on your own. 

Proper hard you. 

Well done, he is fab. 

V xxx


----------



## Pink Flowers

well done hun, 

I have laughed at a birth story so much in my life :haha:


----------



## baboo

Congratulations! He's gorgeous! X


----------



## amie-leigh

congrats hun he is gorgeous


----------



## Damita

Congrats!


----------



## allaboard

Best birth story by far, proper LOLs...congrats!!!! He's delicious!


----------



## sarah0108

Love your story! Congrats hun he's lush x


----------



## DonnaBallona

oh he is so precious :cloud9: many congratulations xx


----------



## puppycat

He's absolutely beautiful hun - congrats x


----------



## jocelynmarie

That is seriously the best birthing story ever told!!! Congrats on Louie! He's adorable!!


----------



## jojo2605

Congrats hun, what a fabulous birth story. Sounds like you did just fine on your own. 

Louie is absolutely beautiful :) xx


----------



## Louise N

Congratulations! & well done for doing it on your own too!!

By the way you have such a way with words, I was laughing the whole way through :haha:


----------



## BlackBerry25

You did GREAT!! :D :D

Well done, Sue! He is super cute!


----------



## doddy0402

Aww he is gorgeous!! Well done and thanks for the hilarious birth story - really made my day!!x


----------



## impatient1

He is adorable! Definately the most entertaining birth story I have ever read but really we shouldn't have expected anything less lol.


----------



## Sunshine.

Congratulations! He's gorgeous x


----------



## needausername

Congrats hun!!! Now I need to get you knocked up again so we can go back for that midwife x


----------



## Nic1107

:rofl: Oh my god Sue, that story deserves a Pulitzer. Shame you couldn't get a pic of the hot midwife, I could use a bit of eye candy over here :haha:

HUGE congrats on the birth of your little man! He is gorgeous xx


----------



## LilMissCheer

He's gorgeous, congrats. And seriously gir, you need to think about writing!! That birth story was ace! :kiss:


----------



## Aprilshowers

He's a real cutie. You had me laughing while reading your story.


----------



## Newt

awww he is lush, well done you :hugs:


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats!


----------



## charlotte-xo

congratulations. hes just perfect.

<3


----------



## lauzie84

Huge congratulations honey - he's a beauty xxx


----------



## TennisGal

He's lovely! And what a good birth story! Congrats :hugs:


----------



## teal

Congratulations! xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Congratulations!! Louie's gorgeous. Funniest birth story ever though :rofl:


----------



## OctBebe

LOL your birth story is hallarious. your new hot boyfriend. Congrats on your little boy x


----------



## sun

Congrats! He is gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## bluebell

Snowball you make me laugh :rofl: loving your birth story and Louie is absolutely gorgeous!! Welcome to the world lil man :happydance:

xx


----------



## Freya

You write a fab birth story! Congratulations! Xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

congratulations xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Awww Congrats snowball! He's gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Broody85

Haha, loved your birth story!!! Congratulations, he is lovely and looks to cute and tiny in his bouncer :cloud9:


----------



## Heidi

love your story, he's a stunner, well done and congrats!


----------



## huggybear

Wow what a fab birth story and he is a little cutsie Pie. congratulations. x


----------



## sarah1989

Congratulations! He is gorgeous!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congratulations hun :) well done, you done amazing!! I think you should go back and get that male midwives number :winkwink: xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congratulations :flower: he's perfect :D


----------



## indy and lara

Congratulations! He is just gorgeous!


----------



## Mummy~L

Your birth story had me laughing so much!! :haha:

Congrats hun! He is a little stunner xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats, hes gorgeous x


----------



## Justme

Congratulations Sue :hugs: Louie is gorgeous.....you never fail to crack me up 'like all bored people do you decided to ask for painkillers ' lmao.x


----------



## Aunty E

Congratulations Hun! Been on hols, so haven't seen this yet, well done you, he's beautiful!


----------



## honeybee2

awwwwwww hes adorable, congrats on the trouble free birth xx


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Congratulations hun! He's absolutely perfect! xx


----------



## le_annek

Just read your birth story how lovely congrats :) xx


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations and well done :flower:


----------



## 3boys

I have never laughed so much reading a birth story, congrats hun he is gorgeous! x x x


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo: :cloud9:


----------



## k8y

lovely story. hes so gorgeous, xx


----------

